# Welche Waggler?



## Georg Baumann (9. Juli 2020)

War die letzten 3 Tage mit meinem Filius am Wasser. So hatte ich endlich mal Zeit, ausgiebig mit der Matchrute und Wagglern zu fischen. Hammergeil, bin total angefixt! 

Welche Waggler (Marke) empfehlt Ihr? Ist Drennan wirklich das Maß der Dinge? Ich hatte billige Waggler. Da stimmte die angegebene Tragkraft nicht mal annähernd. Das war vor allem bei einem schnellen Posenwechsel nervig, weil ich jedes Mal neu ausbleien musste.


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Juli 2020)

Die Drennan Driftbeater sind toll, ansonsten haben Exnerposen einen ganz guten Ruf. Willkommen beim richtigen angeln


----------



## Mescalero (9. Juli 2020)

Die angegebene Tragkraft stimmt leider sehr oft nicht, auch nicht bei „Marken“wagglern. Drennan sind trotzdem super, die fetzen einfach! Besonders die Insert Waggler finde ich Klasse, die Antenne wechseln zu können ist sinnvoll und viel einfacher als die ganze Pose zu tauschen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (9. Juli 2020)

Drennan-Posen machen glücklich!!!


----------



## Georg Baumann (9. Juli 2020)

Danke für die Antworten! Mich hat vor allem genervt, dass die Waggler einer Serie nicht die gleichen Tragkräfte hatten. So musste ich, als ich statt mit der 6+2 auf den 10+2 wechselte, wieder komplett neu ausbleien. Ob es dann tatsächlich exakt zwei Gramm sind, interessiert mich dann gar nicht so sehr, aber es sollte halt einheitlich sein. 

Werde jetzt doch mal in Drennan investieren. Hoffe, dass der Angelladen die da hat.


----------



## Andal (9. Juli 2020)

Drennan Posen gibt es in einer überschaubaren Formenvielfalt, aber mehr braucht man auch in der Praxis nicht. Und sie stimmen in den Angaben. Zusammen mit Dinsmore Shots die ideale Mischung.


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Juli 2020)

Kann ich als wenig spezialisierter Gelegenheits-Friedfischer bestätigen. Auf Drennan und Exner plus Dinsmore ist da echt Verlass. Spart Zeit und Nerven am Wasser. Sehr entspannt im Umgang.

Ich verwende auch liebend gerne die Drennan-Hechtposen, die sind gleichsam geil (sowie vor allem in geringeren Tragkräften auch nicht nur für Hecht prima).


----------



## Tricast (9. Juli 2020)

Waggler für weitere Entfernungen und tiefe Gewässer:








						Exner 80651 Rotter Vario Waggler Black Edition
					

Der Exner Rotter Vario Waggler wurde nach den Wünschen unserer Angler zusammengestellt. Der Körper bekam eine neue Farbkombination, der Stiel wurde schwarz lackiert und bekam eine sensible / gut sichtbare Hebebissantenne. Vario Waggler in neuem Design Schwarzer Stiel aus Pfauenfeder mit...




					www.exnershop.de
				



Wenn Tropfenbleie verwendet werden sollen dann diese:








						Exner 70002 PB Classic 2
					

Länglisches Tropfenblei zum Feststellen in hoher Qualität. Gewichte in Gramm / Inhalt pro Beutel 0,30 / 6 0,50 / 6 0,75 / 5 1,00 / 5 1,25 / 5 1,50 / 5 1,75 / 5 2,00 / 4 2,25 / 4 2,50 / 4 2,75 / 4 3,00 / 4 3,50 / 4 4,00 / 3 4,50 / 3 5,00 / 3




					www.exnershop.de
				




Ansonsten nehme ich auch Drennan Crystal-Waggler und den Driftbeater. Da es die Waggler nur in niedrigen Gewichtsklassen gibt sind sie besonders für die Nahdistanz und flachere Gewässer geeignet.

Gruß Heinz

(EDIT MOD: Eben hab ich etwas geschimpft gekriegt. Eigentlich sind Links zu Verkaufsangeboten hier ja nicht gerne gesehen, da Schleichwerbung. Da ich in meiner Neugier aber ja explizit nach Marken gefragt habe, wäre es unfair, das jetzt zu editieren. Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn - wir lassen es stehen. Aber bitte ab jetzt keine weiteren Links zu Verkausfangeboten posten, sondern auf Nennung der Marke beschränken. Sonst ziehen mir die anderen Mods die Ohren lang, weil sie dann zu Recht fragen, was denn nun eigentlich gilt. Danke für Euer Verständnis. LG, Georg)


----------



## hester (9. Juli 2020)

Wagglers | Drennan International
					

10mm Muggler Mini Mugglers Visi Wag 1 Visi Wag 2 Visi Wag 3 Visi Wag 4




					www.drennantackle.com
				




Die neuen Visi Wag sind echt super.


----------



## Tricast (9. Juli 2020)

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Befestigungssysteme und Mini-High-Speed Wirbel zum einschlaufen des Vorfachs.
Diese für schwere Waggler: https://stonfo.com/en/p/stop-float-attachments/
Diese auch: https://stonfo.com/en/p/heavy-float-attachment/
Und für die leichten Drennan bis 4 gr. bevorzug: https://stonfo.com/en/p/swivel-float-attachment/
Und ein Schnurmarker (Edding Fettstift), damit wird die Entfernung auf der Schnur markiert. Angelplatz überwerfen, Schnur unter Wasser drücken und bis zur Markierung einholen. Dann steht der Waggler wieder in der richtigen Entfernung.


----------



## Georg Baumann (10. Juli 2020)

Super, da hab ich doch schon mal wieder ne Einkaufsliste  Den Sinn der Posenadapter habe ich noch nicht so ganz erfasst. Ich nehme einen Mini-Wirbel inkl. Einhänger und fädele den auf die Hauptschnur. Oben und ggf. unten ein Stopper mit kleiner Perle - das hat bislang sehr gut funktioniert.


----------



## Cpt Haddock (10. Juli 2020)

Alternativ kann ich auch noch die Cralusso Waggler empfehlen. Das Model Rocket Light fische ich seit Jahren, ab 4g sind die Antennen einschiebbar, dadurch lässt sich die fertig ausgebleite Pose in sekundenschnelle tarieren. Wenn man z.B. die Pose auf Maden ausgebleit hat und dann auf schwerere Köder wechselt wie Mais oder Wurm kann man durch Herausziehen der Antenne die Tragkraft erhöhen ohne etwas an der Bebleiung ändern zu müssen. Für die Antennen gibt es verschiedene Wechselspitzen, von unterschiedlichen Farben bis zum Knicklichtaufsatz,  so daß diese an die Lichtverhältnisse angepasst werden können.
Rocket Light beim Matchanglershop Fiebig
Cralusso hat auch ähnlich wie Stonfo Posenwirbel, hier benutze ich seit langem die größeren mit abgeknicktem Röhrchen.
Cralusso Posenwirbel bei Fiebig
Sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich auch mit diesen Matchwirbeln zum Einhängen des Vorfaches gemacht, die ultraleicht sind und das Bebleiungsschema praktisch nicht stören.
Quick Snap Verbinder
Mittlerweile gibt es die auch von anderen Herstellern z. B. Daiwa in der N Zone Serie



> Ich nehme einen Mini-Wirbel inkl. Einhänger und fädele den auf die Hauptschnur. Oben und ggf. unten ein Stopper mit kleiner Perle - das hat bislang sehr gut funktionier


So mache ich das auch seit Jahrzehnten, in den 80ern mit knappem Taschengeld habe ich mir Waggler aus Aquariumsschlauch mit eingeklebtem Miniwirbel und Kunststoffdartspitzen selbstgebaut. Anstelle von Perlen habe ich kleine Abschnitte von Elektrolitzenisolierung verwendet., die Stopperknoten habe ich von einem Röllchen Mutters Nähgarns selbstgebunden. So hatte ich transparente, günstige und robuste Waggler lange bevor Drennans Crystal Serien hier verfügbar waren. Ein Nachteil des Aquariumschlauches - man brauchte gerade Abschnitte, ansonsten waren die Posen krumm wie Bananen.  

Bei den modernen Posenwirbeln kann man die Schnur entweder durchs Röhrchen fädeln für Laufmontagen oder um das Röhrchen wickeln und mit dem Silikonschlauch feststecken für Festmontagen.


----------



## Mescalero (10. Juli 2020)

Horst Seehofer Den hat gerade ein Wagglervideo veröffentlicht, es geht aber mehr um Grundsätzliches: Gewicht, Form, Größe, bebleibt oder nicht usw. Vielleicht interessiert es jemanden.


----------



## Tricast (10. Juli 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Super, da hab ich doch schon mal wieder ne Einkaufsliste  Den Sinn der Posenadapter habe ich noch nicht so ganz erfasst. Ich nehme einen Mini-Wirbel inkl. Einhänger und fädele den auf die Hauptschnur. Oben und ggf. unten ein Stopper mit kleiner Perle - das hat bislang sehr gut funktioniert.


Bei den vorbebleiten kommt es auch darauf an wie schwer der Waggler ist bei Festsstellmontagen. Bei schweren Wagglern halten keine Stopper. Und bei Deiner Montage brauchst Du auch keine Perlen. Perlen werden eingesetzt bei Slider (Lauf-) Montagen die durch einen Stopperknoten abgebremst werden damit die Öse nicht über den Stopperknoten rutschen kann. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Juli 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> War die letzten 3 Tage mit meinem Filius am Wasser. So hatte ich endlich mal Zeit, ausgiebig mit der Matchrute und Wagglern zu fischen. Hammergeil, bin total angefixt!
> 
> Welche Waggler (Marke) empfehlt Ihr? Ist Drennan wirklich das Maß der Dinge?



Das Maß der Dinge sind eher handgebaute Posen.
Da stimmt in aller Regel auch das was drauf steht.
Wenn es Industrieposen sein sollen nimm welche aus Plaste, da stimmen die Tragkräfte eher wie bei Posen aus Balsa oder Hartschaum.
Also zb diese clear Waggler.
Von Exner rate ich entschieden ab, da stimmt keine einzige Pose in der Tragkraft sobald sie 5g überschreiten. 6g Pose trägt keine 4, 10g Pose keine 6g....sowas ist einfach nur Mist.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Juli 2020)

Meine Exner-Erfahrungen beschränken sich zugegebenermaßen größtenteils auf leichtere Match-Waggler (inkl. Scheiben-Modelle) unter 5 g. Bei meinen Modellen stimmen da jedoch die Tragkräfte ziemlich genau - auch bei meinem "Derb-Ausreißer nach oben" in Form des Horizon Wagglers in 50 g.

Zu anderen heftigeren Posen von denen kann ich jedoch nix sagen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Juli 2020)

Hatte insgesamt 7 versch. Modelle, teilweise Feststellposen, andere waren normale Durchlauf im Wagglerstil. Allesamt mit Knicklichtoption und allesamt haben nicht das getragen was drauf gedruckt wurde. Man sieht das bereits an der Körpergröße, das das so eigentlich nicht stimmen kann.

Exner ist da aber ganz sicher keine Ausnahme, solche "Modelle" findet man quasi bei jedem Anbieter. Einzig die Frage bleibt, wie weit solche Posen abweichen, das sie es tun steht außer Frage.


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2020)

Ganz übel sind übrigens Behr-Posen, was die Tragkraftangaben angeht. Da trägt keine, was laut Dekor draufsteht. Die gehen alle schon weit vorher unter und das schon bei Versuchen in Lotgläsern, die ja wegen der geringen Wasseroberfläche eh alle zu leicht falschen Werten führen. Nebenbei sind sie ziemlich zusammengeflucht und halten kaum etwas aus.

Recht angetan bin ich auch von den simplen Reed-Wagglern von Jenzi. Einfach, genau, robust, aber ob der Kleinheit max. für 15 m geeignet.

Was mich aber an Posen immer schon genervt hat, ist der Umstand, dass man sie auf dem Wasser immer erst wieder "suchen" muss, sobald man auch nur kurz den Blick von ihnen abwendet. Vor allem das hat mich zum bekennenden Grundangler gemacht ... und eben der Umstand, dass ich immer schlechter sehe.


----------



## Cpt Haddock (10. Juli 2020)

> Ganz übel sind übrigens Behr-Posen, was die Tragkraftangaben angeht. Da trägt keine, was laut Dekor draufsteht. Die gehen alle schon weit vorher unter und das schon bei Versuchen in Lotgläsern, die ja wegen der geringen Wasseroberfläche eh alle zu leicht falschen Werten führen. Nebenbei sind sie ziemlich zusammengeflucht und halten kaum etwas aus.
> 
> Recht angetan bin ich auch von den simplen Reed-Wagglern von Jenzi. Einfach, genau, robust, aber ob der Kleinheit max. für 15 m geeignet.
> 
> Was mich aber an Posen immer schon genervt hat, ist der Umstand, dass man sie auf dem Wasser immer erst wieder "suchen" muss, sobald man auch nur kurz den Blick von ihnen abwendet. Vor allem das hat mich zum bekennenden Grundangler gemacht ... und eben der Umstand, dass ich immer schlechter sehe.


Ja volle Zustimmung, Behr Posen sind oft ein Krampf. Schlechte Erfahrung habe ich auch mit den Perca Wagglern von Askari gemacht.
Nach monatelanger Posenabstinenz hatte ich mir zum Frühjahr ein paar bestellt. Zuhause alles stundenlang vorbereitet, am Wasser dann erster Wurf - Zack im Baum, Ahhrg. Gezogen und gleich das Vorfach abgerissen, guck ich mir die Pose an, war die Antenne abgebrochen. OK- mein Fehler.
Ein anderes Mal ausgeworfen und Zissssssch. Wa? Ich hol die Montage ein, da war nur noch die Öse dran, der Posenkörper war ausgerissen und irgendwo im Nirgendwo gelandet. 
Da ich wußte, dass die Dinger nicht die stabilsten waren habe ich einmal die Pose beim Platzwechsel abgemacht und in die Jackentasche gesteckt. An der neuen Stelle greif ich in die Tasche - war das Ding zerbrochen. Wa? Da hatte ich die Schnauze voll und hab die restlichen an Jungangler verschenkt, nach dem Motto "einem geschenkten Gaul ...". Ich bin damals bei Crallusso gelandet, weil mich die Technik mit dem Seitenbügel faszinierte (soll angeblich 10% mehr Weite bringen). Die Teile sind wesentlich robuster und ich habe es nie bereut.

Gerade bei Kleinteilen find ich hat Jenzi ein gutes Preis- Leistungsverhältnis.

Das mit dem "Sehen" kenne ich, deswegen angle ich eigentlich nicht mehr über 30m Entfernung mit der Pose. Bei großen Distanzen habe ich schon erlebt, dass ich vom stundenlangen, angestrengtem Starren auf die Pose Kopfschmerzen bekommen habe.


----------



## Tricast (10. Juli 2020)

Bei größeren Entfernungen sind die dicken Hohlantennen sehr gut zu sehen und wenn dann noch in Rot und eine Brille mit roten Gläsern geht das schon sehr gut.


----------



## Lanoo (4. August 2020)

Darf ich fragen wo ihr euer Drennan Tackle ordert? Gerade die Visi Wag Serie würde ich mir gerne genauer ansehen


----------



## Tricast (4. August 2020)

Lanoo schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wo ihr euer Drennan Tackle ordert? Gerade die Visi Wag Serie würde ich mir gerne genauer ansehen



Am einfachsten ist es bei "AnglingDirect" und sonst beginnt das Suchen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. August 2020)

Lanoo schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wo ihr euer Drennan Tackle ordert? Gerade die Visi Wag Serie würde ich mir gerne genauer ansehen


Schau doch mal bei deinem Angelhaendler, bei mir haben 2 von 3 die im Sortiment. Hätte ich auch nicht erwartet. Fragen kostet nichts.


----------



## Lanoo (4. August 2020)

Danke für eure Hilfe, und zwar euch beiden! Sollte keiner meiner  2 (+1)  Händler vor Ort liefern können werde ich online zugreifen, weil


----------



## hester (5. August 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Am einfachsten ist es bei "AnglingDirect" und sonst beginnt das Suchen.


Da habe ich sie auch her, ging ruckzuck. Mittags mit noch paar Sachen bestellt, nächsten Tag klingelts, schon da. Keine Ahnung wie die das gemacht haben.


----------



## Justsu (5. August 2020)

Moin zusammen,

mich wundert, dass hier noch keiner Browning Waggler erwähnt hat... oder habe ich das überlesen? Ich habe zwei Stück und bin sehr zufrieden. Z.B Modell "Holme Pierrepont" hat mit verschiedensten erhältlichen Wechselspitzen, Knicklichtadapter und wechselbaren Gewichtsscheiben eigentlich alles was das Herz begehrt...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Tricast (5. August 2020)

Hallo Justsu, was ist jetzt das Tolle am Browning "Holme Pierrepont"?


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. August 2020)

So sieht so ein Teil von Rive aus, die unteren Gewichtsscheiben kann man nach Bedarf einfügen. Und der Stiel ist abziehbar, da passen auch andere lange oder kurze Posen rein, je nach Bedarf.


----------



## Tricast (5. August 2020)

@Hecht100+ : Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist das auch ein Waggler von "EXNER". Es gibt diese Waggler mit verschiedenen Farben und Firmenaufdrucke, aber immer von der Firma EXNER. Interessant finde ich die dicken Hohlantennen, die kann selbst ich noch sehen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. August 2020)

@Tricast Ist möglich mit Exner, Heinz,du weißt ja wo ich meine Rive-Teile hole. Ich nehme als Antenne bei diesem Waggler auch einen geraden Crystal Waggler, die gibt es in verschiedenen Längen, man kann sie gut sehen und sie haben die passende Einsteckdicke. Der Originale ist sonst fast einen halben Meter lang, bei viel Wellenschlag ist das ja ok, ansonsten ist mir das zu lang. Und nur mit einer Knicklicht Spitze fliegt er weiter als ich schauen kann.


----------



## Tricast (5. August 2020)

@Hecht100+ : Ja, beim RIVE-Vertreter für Deutschland und Österreich (wenn es noch stimmt). Das mit dem Crystal Waggler muß ich mal probieren ob die passen. Danke für den Tip.
Unsere Waggler haben alle den Aufdruck "Marco"und sind grün, die haben wir mal von Marco Beck gekauft vor zig Jahren.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Justsu (5. August 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo Justsu, was ist jetzt das Tolle am Browning "Holme Pierrepont"?



Ich verstehe die Frage nicht so recht!? Das ist ein Waggler, den ich besitze und mit dem ich zufrieden bin... wichtig war mir beim Kauf, dass ich den auch mit einem Knicklicht fischen kann und dass es verschieden farbige Antennen dafür gibt. Die Verarbeitung ist in Odrnung und die zu verändernde Vorbebleiung ist auch nicht verkehrt.

Ich habe ja nicht behauptet, dass das der tollste Waggler auf dem Markt ist!? Oder stimmt etwas mit der Firma nicht und ich mache mich hier unwissenderweise unbeliebt? 

Zu meiner Ehrenrettung kann ich ja vielleicht noch anbringen, dass ich den Waggler an einer Drennan Matchrute fische!?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## frikadelle (5. August 2020)

Moin,
ich werfe mal Waggler von „Ruprecht Peter“ in den Raum. Von denen konnte ich einige bei einer Ladenauflösung in Nienburg/Weser ergattern und bin schwer von diesen angetan. Inwieweit die noch groß vertrieben werden, weiß ich leider nicht.
Liebe Grüße aus Hannover,
Timo


----------



## Tricast (5. August 2020)

@Justsu : Ich habe ja nur gefragt weil Du den so explizit genannt hast. Er ist auch nicht schlecht oder schlechter als andere und unbeliebt machst Du dich hier auch nicht. Warum auch, nur weil Du einen Waggler genannt hast.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS.: Darf man fragen welche Drennan Match?


----------



## Justsu (6. August 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> PS.: Darf man fragen welche Drennan Match?



Natrülich darfst Du fragen! 

Acolyte Plus Float in 13 ft. 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Tricast (6. August 2020)

@Justsu : Ein wirklich schöner Stock, Minimax schwärmt ja davon in den höchsten Tönen. Wenn ich nicht schon genug Matchen hätte wäre es das was ich auch kaufen würde an aktueller Matchrute. Noch lange viel Spaß mit der Rute wünscht Dir

Heinz


----------

